# Crypt ID (with flower)



## Gian (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi all

Have no idea what exact species is, since I got it, I always have kept it in emerse form. My guess is that is a C.wendtii, but to be sure, just after you guys say so :lol:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The fact that the collar is dark and the limb is twisted would seem to put it in the C. wendtii group. There is a lot of variation in the flowers of the different wendtii varieties, and some of them look rather close to beckettii flowers.


----------

